# Need help choosing a name!



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

We added a new member to our family- now 9 week old golden boy. For the past week, I've been bouncing a bazillion names off people and my family. Our family is not on the same page.

Son wants: Indy (I think this is cute too, but have a thing for my choice)

I really like: Fenn (19yr old son hates it & my hubby is neutral/indifferent)

My hubby likes: Roo or Pogo (Not fond of either- son isn't either)

The litter theme is 'Spring'- has to have this word in his registered name.

I have narrowed it down to Fenn or Indy- which would you choose?


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Of those two, I like Indy better. What would the registered name be?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Indy<: 

Very cute!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Indy*

I like Indy better, too! Just has a ring to it!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

CStrong73 said:


> Of those two, I like Indy better. What would the registered name be?


See the Poll choices


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Huh...the poll didn't show up the first time I looked. I voted.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I love ---> Spring Into Action


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What an adorable little guy, congratulatons.

I like Indy, voted for Spring into action


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I like both names but voted for Fenn, simply because my next door neighbor had a yorkie named Indy and I think of Indy as a small dog now (cute dog though)! If you plan to do agility Indy might be a clever name! I like the spelling Fen, instead of Fen or Finn because it's a unique way to spell it!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

If anyone has better registered names to go with either of these call names, I'm totally open to hear them!!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks DallasGold! . I am going with Fenn, and I like that spelling too- it's the Old English spelling. I think the Fens in Boston are just beautiful. What could be better than naming your retriever after marshlands inhabited by ducks! 

Indy got more votes- but there isn't a single Fenn on K9data- so he'll be the one and only Fenn! I'm still playing with the registered name. The few I came up with are okay- I'm looking for - "oh that is great!" Haha!

Any creative people out there? 




Dallas Gold said:


> I like both names but voted for Fenn, simply because my next door neighbor had a yorkie named Indy and I think of Indy as a small dog now (cute dog though)! If you plan to do agility Indy might be a clever name! I like the spelling Fen, instead of Fen or Finn because it's a unique way to spell it!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I think both are cute. But, I do know some dogs that are just spelled differently, like Finn. Pronounced the same but just spelled differently.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fenn's a great name too, sounds very appropriate for the area.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes- there are Finns, but Fenn is pronounced f eh n, not f in.  heehee! So different!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I like Fenn and Fen both and if it is unique, all the better. He looks like a Fenn too!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

